# Extras?



## creekrat (Jul 30, 2013)

Not talking of a blast but what are some of the other oils that y'all have run for your trt?  I'm on 200 mg cyp ew and looking to maybe change it up a little. maybe some mast, tren, etc.  Remember I am not talking about a blast.  Just something to run at low doses for possibly extended periods of time.  When you did run this substance what was your sweet spot for the trt and what benefits and sides did you see?


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 30, 2013)

I run npp I also know some guys run mast.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am running mast p 100mg/ml for 5 months 200 mg's per week along with 200mg's of test e.

I've run test cyp and prop as well in trt.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 30, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> I run npp I also know some guys run mast.



Me too Braw,

cruising @ 250mg test e and 250mg npp

Creekrat a lot of bros add deca, Eq, masteron to their cruise


----------



## PFM (Jul 30, 2013)

200 Test/200 Mast will have all the gals at them gym looking at your chest while they talk to you.............it's soooooooo humiliating.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Dr. G,  over at pm told me to try either of these when he answered my q:

Why not use your test 100mg TRT dosage and use NPP at 450mg a week? A lot less issues in my opinion that Anavar. As far as the combos go, you have test/tren, test/mast and test/primo. Test/tren gives is by far the most popular. I recommend the test/mast to people that want to improve libido and emphasize in that department more. Test/primo in people with the most concern with side effects. I also have a few patients that use test/mast/tren in 66/66/66mg and still do great. 

he has a great thread and give great advice in terms of trt doses and what else one can add i guess long term...


----------



## grind4it (Jul 31, 2013)

There no way I could run Tren in my TRT protocol. That's shit jacks my blood up so bad it's scary. I love it, but it don't love me back.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 31, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Dr. G,  over at pm told me to try either of these when he answered my q:
> 
> Why not use your test 100mg TRT dosage and use NPP at 450mg a week? A lot less issues in my opinion that Anavar. As far as the combos go, you have test/tren, test/mast and test/primo. Test/tren gives is by far the most popular. I recommend the test/mast to people that want to improve libido and emphasize in that department more. Test/primo in people with the most concern with side effects. I also have a few patients that use test/mast/tren in 66/66/66mg and still do great.
> 
> he has a great thread and give great advice in terms of trt doses and what else one can add i guess long term...


Sure glad he is at PM and not SI because he sounds like an idiot!

450mg NPP a week is not TRT it's a cycle.

I would never run less then 200mg week of Test NEVER!


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 31, 2013)

100mg deca and 400mg mast...


----------



## juuced (Jul 31, 2013)

200mg test cyp and 2uii/day HGH and Anavar 50mg/day is my standard TRT cruise

the anavar I do 3 months on then 3 months off


----------

